# long day's work.....



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

oh yes... the great part about this is the fresh baly's... oh yes... lol


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

GruBZ said:


> oh yes... the great part about this is the fresh baly's... oh yes... lol


Nice red! What are the smaller fish and what are they used for?

Matt


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

balyhoo's... im goin to use them for kings but i believe that ani preditorial fish will eat them..... from barracudas to sailfish


----------



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

what bait did u use to cath those with? just curious, and did you go during high tide and what time did u get out there?


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

i caught those with a sabiki rig... dont know the tides but it was before noon... there was a bout 7 schools and from each school i would catch 1


----------

